# Carribean takeaways in Bristol



## Thora (Jul 30, 2013)

Can anyone recommend a decent one?  I have only heard tales of disappointment.


----------



## big eejit (Jul 30, 2013)

I've heard good things about the place on Mina Road. Not been there tho.


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 13, 2013)

Glen's in the Malcolm X centre car park is pretty good.


----------



## Thora (Aug 13, 2013)

BlackArab said:


> Glen's in the Malcolm X centre car park is pretty good.


Never even heard of it!  Unfortunately a bit far for me to go now.

Somewhere that delivers would be ideal.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 13, 2013)

The only one I know of begins with M and is on the Stapleton Rd, which probably isn't very helpful


----------



## BlackArab (Aug 13, 2013)

Thora said:


> Never even heard of it! Unfortunately a bit far for me to go now.
> 
> Somewhere that delivers would be ideal.


 

Unfortunately I don't know any that will deliver. Glen's been there for years but is tucked away in a corner so probably hard to see from the road. It's a takeaway but he has a few tables outside if you want to eat there. Smiffy's on Church Rd is also good.


----------



## Thora (Aug 13, 2013)

Is Smiffy's the one that was the was the falafel place?  We've moved away from there now too


----------



## xenon (Aug 18, 2013)

wiskey said:


> The only one I know of begins with M and is on the Stapleton Rd, which probably isn't very helpful



Was curious, Googled. 

Maka
http://www.just-eat.co.uk/restaurants-makabs5

They deliver through the Just Eat service. 

Not eaten much Carribean food, I should try it.


----------

